# show off your dog



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

not my dog, but had pleasure of hunting over him 2 years in a row now.....and hes one hell of a dog. 

griff
2007









griff
2008


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is Dama (lady in polish) 

a little upland hunting 











a little duck hunting


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

here's Kody

first chance at snagging some geese - he did a nice job







http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Kody_and_I.jpg


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jake & Tyler.

Sage- She is are a little fat moo- cow as my daughter calls her. She does not hunt. she is our lap dog.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

That was after a blind retrieve through 10yds of cat tails!



















These are all pictures of Gooseman's lab. I haven't taught him how to do pictures yet.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

I have high hopes with this guy..... you should see him jump at the crack of the zink...!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

My red lab "Diesel" his first year of hunting. Had a blast!


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice air Deisel


----------



## jarodd1 (Oct 22, 2008)

My dog Echo. Adopted her from Ingham County Animal control. Shes half lab, half cocker. I got her when she was about a year and a half old. Great dog for around the house, I never have any time to train her to be a bird dog, but oh well shes still a great dog!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Flooded Timber said:


> Nice air Deisel


 
He says thanks!!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

my dogs


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I got to give some dap to some dogs with beards since I haven't seen any yet. Lots of great looking pooches though!

Here's two pics of some South Dakota fun.

This is Maggie on the left (My dad's 4 year old GWP) and Greta on the right (my 15 month old GWP). They are looking at birds flying across the road and wouldn't look at the camera. Sucks don't it?:evil:










Here is another pic of Greta and myself. Her beard is frosty b/c of a very chilly morning in the teens.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Brandon, that sunrise/set pic with the dog swimming into the sun is incredible.

Very Very Nice!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

wannabapro said:


> Brandon, that sunrise/set pic with the dog swimming into the sun is incredible.
> 
> Very Very Nice!


......took the words right out of my mouth. Yes ! One sweet picture for sure......


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

best thread on this website...hands down


----------



## peaker power (Oct 30, 2004)

Here are a few of my gang


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

Dakota
































Not Dakota, but I thought it was a cool picture from DU.com








I like the black lab pictures that I've seen on here, that might be my next hunting partner.


----------



## MI_Craig (Dec 5, 2003)

Does a black dog stand out in the corn?









THE boy.









The two of them after a day of ditch chickens.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is Hanna 










This is my dad and Maggie, and me and Hanna with some woodcock.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's the new pup: Yorktons Malpeque Magnum "Mags"












'08 Youth Hunt



Baby Mags:











and the old man:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Central Oregons Gertrude - Gerdie Girl


A.K.A. "I have no training, cuz my master is too lazy and I'm one breaking foo"

:evil:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

This is "Bella". My soon to be 11 year old family lab who is a huntin' freak!
This was the last day of the early season on geese when I played hooky with my best huntin' buddy.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

great looking dog griffondog we all get to see at the ranch hunt


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Elvis is in the building :


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Gunner hunt is going to be a birthday gift to myself. Dog should be happy to finally get something to point, as we didn't go west pheasant hunting this year.

Griff


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ruby...


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Love the dog griff. I'll have to introduce and show you my GWP at the hunt. I'd like to know the story with the Grey foxes....


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a few of my female yellow.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

My girl "Tess"

This is the first day home......









About 6 month's old.........










Couldn't believe she sat there for almost 3hrs......A+










The very first retrieve, of many I hope


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

What is this a fetcher thread??? 










Nice dogs guy, I give it to you for the unbeleiveable amount of time you spend training. Thats why diamonds are a womens best friend lol


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mike L said:


> My girl "Tess"
> 
> This is the first day home......
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking pup mike.....looks like a great dog.....Looks like the first retrieve came in the 70's, am I correct?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes ! You are correct, the scramble zone. It should have been made in area 63, that's when I blew the drake kill me Mike shot of the year. Coming right at me on an incline going up and peeling to the right at the same time at no less than 20yds. I still shake my head about that one.....lol I went 0-4 that morning. I waited and waited , not wanting to shoot a hen, but she was the only thing I seen all morning and I needed a retrieve for Tess......... and ME !


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Great looking dogs guys! I'm hoping to get a nice duck dog in the future, but we have a two dog limit at the house. These two came with me when we got married. The next dog will be a beagle, for the other half. And then some day, I'll end up with a duck dog.

Sydney (10), she's an absolute sweetheart, but has NO retrieving drive whatsoever. I joke that she's a "broken" lab. lol. She was 6 when I adopted her.









And my 9 year old mutt. She's a lab/chow/border collie mix. Friendly (loves people), stubborn, and smart.  But I'm really attached to her. The husband, not so much. lol.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

since we're doing non-duck dogs too....
samson my wife's golden.. he's almost 2. We had him fixed last summer, when we got him home, we thought they added balls.... this picture is in stark contrast to the norm:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Walter Opening Day North Zone








Late Season Pic


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

smoke73 said:


> Ruby...


Lets try this again.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

You cannot beat a friend who will go pick up your ducks and enjoy it!

Mines a breakin fool too. I call it enthusiasm! You see he's tied up.










http://www.huntingfootage.com/data/517/100_2674.MOV


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

this is my first hunting dog Marley with his first retrieve. Im now on my third dog Deacon, who is in the first photo on this thread. Marley started off to be a great dog, so willing to learn, but has been slowed down due to hip problems. Still hunt him once in a while in the early season. Deacon is now my work horse.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Gauge!


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

*HR Highview's Hopeful Jake*


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

All in a days work!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

This is Boo. She is about 2 1/2 years old and was given to me about a year ago. This was her first year hunting. She will never be a championship dog, or even a very well trained dog, but she is full of enthusiasm. It took her a few hunts to get the hang of things, but once it clicked..............


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

AND yes all are water fowl dogs also


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Whew! That's a lot of beards. Love it!


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's Molly. She's still a bit young yet, but really coming in nicely now.


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

This is Maddie's 3rd full season of hunting. We are getting a brother for her from her breeder on Jan 10, 2009! It will be great to have two goldens in the house, and hopefully two in the blind!

Enjoy the pics from this season's hunts.


----------



## arrigo1 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## arrigo1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Started him duck hunting this season, but didn't get pics. I wish I had ones from when he got off his leash and was swimming after the clipped wing ducks for 40 minutes in the pond at the Rooster Ranch this fall.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Got some good photos on the bottom of this page to this link on mywebsite......
http://wolfescreekshorthairs.homestead.com/Contact_Us.html


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all those great pictures!!! I love taking my camera out when hunting...never know when you'll have a photo op!

















Obi won Findobi.....Opening morning of the early goose hunt...Red sticks out pretty bad in an alfalfa field.

























Findus and his daughter at the Wachtelhund "Meet n Greet" in Ohio the second week of September.









Some training with pigeons during summer - 2008


































Fall duck hunting photos - 2008

Have to say that duck hunting for me for this year has been really poor! I shot only 1 duck for about 8-10 trips out....usually do much better than this but the ducks just did not cooperate! Maybe the late goose will make up for it!?

Dave


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to install images...I would love to put some of my dog up...thanks!!


----------

